# Macarenia clavigera, the coolest most intense red plant we are not growing



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

http://www.interestingengineering.com/2011/12/cano-cristales-river-of-five-colors.html


I do not know about you, but I want this plant, I saw some close ups in a mag today and they are awesome. 

You can see the red color from the plane.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

In aw, wish they had a close up. Man there are scantily clad women at the bottom of the page:icon_eek:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Tom,

I'm thinking full sun and hard water based upon the rock formations that look like limestone?


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Tom!
Maybe we'll see this appear on the SNS here within the next year or so, fingers crossed.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6CwNTbrLLQ&feature=related


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

It's a beautiful color. Too bad it looks like dark red marshmallows bunched together in water.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks more like a pink macro algae


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

StrungOut said:


> In aw, wish they had a close up. Man there are scantily clad women at the bottom of the page:icon_eek:


That rubbish is everywhere it seems.

I actually saw a nice article in a fish mag today, Aquarium and Fish Mag or something or the other......recalled the genus and species and it popped up on Google.

Hey, at least I didn't "Rick Roll" you :hihi:

It's extremely fine feather like leaves, there's a marine macro algae analog: Heterosiphonia and also Dasya.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I'm thinking full sun and hard water based upon the rock formations that look like limestone?


Yes, certainly a Karst system, just like Florida springs:icon_idea
The water is CO2 rich. Could not support all that plant life and little algae otherwise in a fast flowing system.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Otra vez sin chicas...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pqIhjoPENQ&feature=related

This one has some close ups:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8uv68Berok&feature=related

It is one red plant though........


----------



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow! Imagine a carpet of that stuff across a section of the bottom! It would look so intense! You could just grow some black brush algae and hydrogen peroxide kill it to get the red effect for a few days


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Tom thanks for sharing this. I think this river needs to go on my bucket list.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Amazonas magazine did an article on this plant in one of there issues as well. Very neat.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

StrungOut said:


> In aw, wish they had a close up. Man there are scantily clad women at the bottom of the page:icon_eek:


I was expecting someone to post, "There were plants on that page?"


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Hopefully we can get some of these sometime, but I would not want it to be farmed out and destroyed. Keep the river away from people!


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Link does not work.

From the vid it looks like red slime


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

This video" *Freshwater Natural Aquarium Documentary*" shows another grass like red plant plus another interesting plant or two.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=254906&highlight=


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

I checked it out here

If you scroll down a little you see stems and then just puffy...fluff?

http://aqua.c1ub.net/forum/lite.php?topic=192206.0


----------

